# JD 455 fuel gauge not working



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

Any one know where I should start in the trouble shooting of the fuel gauge not working on my 1994 John Deere 455. I always check the fuel level (diesel) before I start but it would be nice if I could get the gauge working again. Thanks,


----------

